# Ridgid LT 1000 Advice



## Ben11111 (Jul 15, 2010)

This is directed towards guys who are running, or who have run the Ridgid LT1000 laptop interface. 

I am currently in the market to purchase one, and I am torn between the 1000 and the 1000M models. The idea of mounting a laptop to the reel worries me, the 3' cord on the 1000M sounds way too short (1000 comes with 6' cord). 

Any insight would be appriciated.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The 3 foot cord is fine but it is just usb so you can add sections to it if you need to. I have the m because I did not want it on the reel incase it tipped over.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

We use the LT1000 with the 6' cord, it's uhhhmazing. We use a Panasonic shock proof laptop with it and the picture absolutely gorgeous. It's also great to burn a DVD for the customer with a full DVD menu and pictures and info right there on the main menu. The base is remarkably stable with and without the legs folded out, and it mounts to your current stand up reel. The software is wonderful and the step up also makes you look more professional in my opinion. Some of the other guys around here have the old all in one reels with the black and white monitors but showing up with new technology is always great. Don't forget the locator if you don't have one, a must have. Any other questions just let me know, I'm very versed in this and am also the it guy for my company and out of all the equipment we have this is by far the most solid piece in my opinion.w


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

And there are anchor points all around and a chorded bungee that you can use to hold the laptop to the top of the reel. Plus the middle sections of the laptop stand fold out and it is wonderful to carry everything in one shot. Lightweight too...sorry forgot to out that in my earlier post


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

reedplumber said:


> We use the LT1000 with the 6' cord, it's uhhhmazing. We use a Panasonic shock proof laptop with it and the picture absolutely gorgeous. It's also great to burn a DVD for the customer with a full DVD menu and pictures and info right there on the main menu. The base is remarkably stable with and without the legs folded out, and it mounts to your current stand up reel. The software is wonderful and the step up also makes you look more professional in my opinion. Some of the other guys around here have the old all in one reels with the black and white monitors but showing up with new technology is always great. Don't forget the locator if you don't have one, a must have. Any other questions just let me know, I'm very versed in this and am also the it guy for my company and out of all the equipment we have this is by far the most solid piece in my opinion.w


I've been looking at the Panisonic Toughbook also for my LT1000. What model do you have? I've been looking at the CF-31. What are the specs of the one you have and is it powerful enough?
I tested the video recording with a computer having higher specs than Ridgid specifies as the minimum and the video was not as clear or stable as when recorded with a VCR tape. Apparently the analog to digital conversion is what is effecting the quality of the video. What's your experience?
I still think I'd prefer to do recording direct to DVD or thumb drive so that's why I'm asking, what are the specs and model of your Panisonic?


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll have to check on monday, not sure I didn't order it, but the picture quality is far greater than the VCR recording we used to do. And it's incredibly easier to operate and by far less wight than our old VCR setup.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

reedplumber said:


> I'll have to check on monday, not sure I didn't order it, but the picture quality is far greater than the VCR recording we used to do. And it's incredibly easier to operate and by far less wight than our old VCR setup.


The price ranges between 2200 and almost 5000 depending on different options. Looking forward to seeing what you've been using. Don't want to spend 5k if closer to 2200 will do the job. Thanks.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

My laptop specs on my toughbook are below what ridgid calls for. I have 2.2ghz dual core with 2 gig ram. Video card is what counts on a laptop some video cards on laptops share the memory with the cpu and good video cards use the memory just for the card.
So you need as much memory as you can afford but even 1 gig will work.
The cpu just needs enough bump to be able to make DVD's

I have a higher spec laptop that is not a toughbook but it could not take field use (rain on the keyboard etc) The 2 ghz toughbooks are pretty cheap on ebay. Just make sure it says dvdrw not dvd/cdrw as they just read dvd's but can't make them.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

Boss man said got it for way less than 2200 on line. My guess is it's the lowest grade one

sent from a rotary phone


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

ive got the new Spartan cordless camera with a separate 200' reel it has a data stick no dvd aawwwwesome

I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees Emiliano Zapata


----------

